# Vomited 12 hours after first raw...



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

I tried to find another similar topic, and all I could find was diarrhea. We fed Max his first raw meal last night at around 6:15. It was one of the Nature's Variety venison patties, and I added a little blended green beans, along with his usual apple cider vinegar and also a little Ester C.

He vomited this morning at around 6:30. The consistency was like mucous and it was yellow. Now I'm not sure if this is due to his raw dinner, since he tends to vomit on occasion and it didn't seem as though there was any actual food in it. Plus, 12 hours seems like a long delay...oh and he hasn't pooped since yesterday morning.

He's also on antibiotics as a preventive for the skin biopsies he got. Thoughts? Do I give it more time? We did feed him another patty this morning with a dollop of yogurt and a bit of the greens.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sounds as though he was hungry - my dogs will sometimes vomit bile if their stomachs are empty, and that's generally in the a.m. before they've had their breakfast. Give him some cookies before going to bed, and perhaps a couple when he wakes up, it will give the stomach acid something to work on - as opposed to just irritating the stomach lining. Raw food is digested in a much shorter time than kibble, so after 12+ hours your guy is going to need food.

____________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD 
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Anja1Blue - I'll try that.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yep, his belly was probably just empty and saying "gimme more of that good stuff!"


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Let us know if it works - since he is also on antibiotics, you should add some probiotic powder to his diet: antibiotics kill off the good flora in the gut along with the bad, and this can also result in an upset. Don't give with meals - they should be given between feedings. There is plenty of info on this forum about probiotics if you check the archive.....

______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I've noticed as well that I have to feed dinner sooner if I only feed RAW in the AM. Otherwise I have had a couple of bile episodes with the dogs (all of them - not on the same day). But when I saw yellow I was like - oops! time to eat again!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Sometimes dogs vomit if the weather changes too... Any major shifts in the temps or something? Rain?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Vio79 We fed Max his first raw meal last night at around 6:15. ...
> 
> He vomited this morning at around 6:30. The consistency was like mucous and it was yellow.


Yellow is bile which means his stomach was empty too long. Raw digests faster/better than kibble so you may want to offer him a snack before bed to keep something in his tummy.



> Quoteh and he hasn't pooped since yesterday morning.


Yep - you will find that raw fed dogs poop less AND less often!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I noticed that too with the RAW. Less poop yeah!!!!


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

Less poop is always good









I'll make sure Max gets snacks between meals and see how it goes....Hope you all are right in that it was just that he was hungry!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

It happened to Grimm too. They have an empty tummy sooner on the raw. A late night snack is sometimes a good thing.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Well I just gave my pup his first meal with Nature's Variety Patties. I was slowly changing the diet from the TOTW by using the medallions. So I will check in tomorrow and let you know how he did with it. He is 17 weeks today btw.


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ch3ckpo1ntWell I just gave my pup his first meal with Nature's Variety Patties. I was slowly changing the diet from the TOTW by using the medallions. So I will check in tomorrow and let you know how he did with it. He is 17 weeks today btw.


Lucky you get to start young with yours.







I'll always wonder how much healthier Max would be if his prior owner had fed him raw - I'm pretty sure he was on a diet of cheap stuff from PetSmart and Dairy Queen ice cream.

No more vomit from Max - his stool was loose last night but this morning it was rock solid.









Now just have to cross my fingers that the new raw diet will help with his skin issues! Otherwise, no idea what to do next.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ch3ckpo1ntWell I just gave my pup his first meal with Nature's Variety Patties. I was slowly changing the diet from the TOTW by using the medallions. So I will check in tomorrow and let you know how he did with it. He is 17 weeks today btw.


Happy 17th week birthday!


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobos
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ch3ckpo1ntWell I just gave my pup his first meal with Nature's Variety Patties. I was slowly changing the diet from the TOTW by using the medallions. So I will check in tomorrow and let you know how he did with it. He is 17 weeks today btw.
> ...


Damian says thanks, while he is biting my pant leg.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Vio, congrats on the solid poo! You'll find we love poo around here...weird, but it's how we roll! lol


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: aubieVio, congrats on the solid poo! You'll find we love poo around here...weird, but it's how we roll! lol


Hopfully not rolling in the poo!









I noticed a lot of people in our neighborhood don't pick theirs up - guess it's not as bad when it gets buried in snow and frozen because of the low temps. And good thing Max doesn't like poo either - not his or anyone else's!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

You are doing an AWESOME job with Max!







Luckily, raw fed dogs' poop is very small, very low odor, and so firm that it bounces.







If left alone, it usually dissolves/disappears in 3 - 4 days. And even if you later DO step there, you tend to step ON rather than IN rawfed dog's poop. It's very firm. This is just another change you'll notice with Max. Good for Max that you are doing this raw food diet for him!


----------

